# Draining tank



## 2008_FaSt (Mar 26, 2009)

So I mounted my airlift tank to the rear deck of my Passat. How do you guys drain the tank when the drain hole is on top. Thanks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Release pressure from tank
Detach air lines
Unbolt tank from rear parcel shelf
Turn upside down out of car and drain
Reinstall


In this case you may want to put a water trap ahead of your tank as well as downstream so you don't have to drain it as often.
Alternately you can get a drain plug welded to the under side of the tank if you aren't worried about looks.


----------

